# MBTA Police Question



## Anonymous

I recently received a card for full time position for the MBTA Police and was looking to get some background info prior to deciding on whether to commit or not. I have been to the website and here is what I do know: academy is 22 weeks long, officers start out at about 35K a year, officers don’t get the Quinn Bill, &amp; there are several specialized units. I was wondering if there are any current or former T Cops that could let me know if I am off the mark. I am also curious as to the max pay a patrol officer can receive and how long it takes to get there. I am currently working as a PO and want to know if leaving my current agency would be a mistake or not. Any clarification or additional information about the MBTA Police would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## michaelbos

Well, i'm not a T cop, but know a little bit. First, like most departments, the T is a good job, but right now seemed to be headed by a guy who lines himself up with the nation of Islam, in-stead of his own Police officers. (and I wasn't being funny) All of the current problems are from the top, and most problems in departments are.

If your one of those guys that can zone themselves out to issues, then you could survive.

Just one poor cops opinion. Remember, "all cop jobs are good and all cop jobs suck". If you know what I mean.


----------



## MiamiVice

if your already FT acad trained they wil probably not make you go through their academy, as it is very similar to MPOC classes. I know that was the case with at least one of their recent hires.

I have also heard that there are plenty of details and OT.


----------



## MVS

You would leave a Town PD for MBTA PD? :shock: If you rather patrol stations on foot than patrol a town all day, more power to ya. If you think a quite town is boring (not sure where you work now but) wait until you're stuck on a platform/station for 40 hours a week.


----------



## frapmpd24

Here is my two cents :2c:. You mentioned your already working as a PO. If your FT academy trained and not working in a civil service town or city now, you would then have civil service status with the MBTA Police. If down the line it is not what you expected then you could always lateral transfer. Just something else to think about. The civil service status does give you some options if you do not have it at your current department. Good luck!


----------



## Guest

First off, I can give you real info on the T. Secondly, they have the most felony arrests in the state...Yes, the state. They have real police cars too!

They have jurisdiction in 175 municipalities throughout the state...I need to check if Warren is on the list... but it sounds like you can handle everything out there.

They do have a lot of special units and are front lines on fighting the war on terrorism, unlike Warren, MA. How many terrorist cells are there in Warren anayway?

I do not want to bash a department w/o knowing what they do, so sorry Warren. :lol: But until you are in the MBTA's shoes don't make such a specific accusation about the leadership of any dept.

Anyway, the max rate takes effect after 3 years, most of the officers here have transferred into the department because of its' active and team oriented reputation. Another benefit is that the T runs the best academy in the state .
If you would like to contact me via email, I can give you more in depth info...feel free. If you think that that the MBTA is just a train police I would invite you to crawl out from whatever rock you are under or just keep your mouth shut.

[email protected]


----------



## Gil

jayball77 @ Thu Oct 07 said:


> [email protected]


Your email address is masscop.com not masscop*s*.com


----------



## michaelbos

And I thought it was 178 cities and towns, but who counts.


----------



## HousingCop

Good job, good pay, lots of work to be done. I bet they see more felonies in 40 hours on a platform than Warren does in a month. 

John Smith (If that's your real name and not taken off a motel registration form) if you are in a town department and bored out of your mind, go the T route. The current Chief won't be there forever, they never last more than 3-4 years there anyway. 

MBTA acronyms are as follows, More Bad Times Ahead - My Bum Tastes Awful - Mr Bulgers Transportation Authority. Any more out ther, bring them on.


----------



## 1153

I have three friends in the MBTA PD one was formally Boston PD, they work mostly with the new Silver line and enjoy it. They like the variety of seeing more than one town and the activity of the deprtment even when the T is dull you get plenty of meatheads to gig driving thru acting foolish or drinking in their parked cars on T property among other things. You see a lot of violent crimes/drug related you wouldn't find as often in many other areas. Its an exciting and demanding position not for someone who doesn't enjoy constantely chasing down suspects, making arrests by force and spending most of the day outside. One of my friends their takes close to a month off every year using all of his vacation to travel back home. His small town job didn't like him taking more than a week at a time. So that's what I've heard over the years.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

HousingCop @ 17 Oct 2004 21:39 said:


> MBTA acronyms are as follows, More Bad Times Ahead - My Bum Tastes Awful - Mr Bulgers Transportation Authority. Any more out there, bring them on.


Muggings Befall Travelers Always
Many Bums Tinkling All over
Mucho Bueno Taco Arriba!


----------



## Clouseau

*


darkknight750il @ Sun October 17 said:



I have three friends in the MBTA PD one was formally Boston PD,.

Click to expand...

*That's hard to believe. I'm not bashing the T but I have never seen anyone leave a large municipal department for the T. On the other hand, I have seen many guys leave the T for the surrounding cities. If you were able to look at their books, you would see a high turnover rate.

John Smith...guys do go to the T from small town departments. It would be best to talk to one of them to see how they like it and how it compares. I believe they have the same retirement plan that the rest of the T does...one can go after 23 years, but I don't believe one could ever max out at 80%.


----------



## 1153

My friend in the MBTA PD who was formally Boston PD had a falling out with a commanding officer and the MBTA had a vacancy so he took it and actually liked it, so there is a little more to the story :lol:


----------



## HousingCop

Clouseau

About 2 months ago a member of this board left the Boston Police for another LE job within Massachusetts. Last month a Boston cop left to join Braintree PD and his reason was the Naziesque residency policy. The guy has kids and the school system in Boston sucks so he opted to do a lateral. Saves about $15,000 a year by sending his kids to Braintree public schools instead of handing it over to the Archdiosces of Boston. 

I don't know where you get your facts and figures from but Boston PD loses guys to the State and other agencies all the time. While not on the scale the T police hires and loses and laterals guys in, Boston Police does lose their fair share.

Not everybody wants to work in the city. It's not all it's cracked up to be but definately preferrable to Warren! Sorry RPD, had to throw a jab at you on that one.


----------



## quality617

HousingCop @ Mon 18 Oct said:


> Clouseau
> 
> About 2 months ago a member of this board left the Boston Police for another LE job within Massachusetts. Last month a Boston cop left to join Braintree PD and his reason was the Naziesque residency policy. The guy has kids and the school system in Boston sucks so he opted to do a lateral. Saves about $15,000 a year by sending his kids to Braintree public schools instead of handing it over to the Archdiosces of Boston.


The first one was me. I also was a slave to the city due to it's residency policy. It will be some time before I can spring for a house, but at least now if an opportunity comes up, I can jump on it.

We had quite a number of guys leaving Boston. Even though the money is pretty good, it just wasn't worth fighting evertime a contract comes up, getting lost amongst a large agency, and the residency mess.

I thought of the T before I left. It's a nice size where you don't get lost in the crowd, they have special units (bikes, dogs, tactical team), and they have plenty of work. But then I hooked up with this job, which allows me to go anywhere in the state.


----------



## Clouseau

*


HousingCop @ Mon October 18 said:



Clouseau

I don't know where you get your facts and figures from but Boston PD loses guys to the State and other agencies all the time..

Click to expand...

*Yes....but how many to the T? That was my point.


----------



## 1153

You're rght Clouseau BPD does not lose many to the T as I will agree most officer's see moving from BPD to MBTA as two steps down, one physically and one socially :lol: 

My Beat Taunts Africans

Many Bad Turbins Around

Most Bozos Talk Alot

Morons Bear Two Assholes


----------



## Guest

I am a T-Cop. About 42,800 starting step with a 4 year degree. 5% raise after first and second yar followed by a 10% raise after third year. Plus yearly raises negotiated by the union and contract. Plus range pay, vacation pay, holiday pay, uniform allowance and military pay. There are a lot of opportunities to get days owed, physical test can get two days owed, and usually commendations for taking a firearm off the street or a really good arrest or saving a life come with a day owed. You can retire after 23 years.

Police powers including chapter 90 in 178 cities and towns. They will only accept a MPOC academy from MA otherwise you have to attend the MBTA academy which also trains officers for towns. A lot of people lateral to the T from other civil service cities and towns where they are bored or unhappy for whatever reason (about 30 of 200 I can think of). There is no requirement for where you can or cannot live.

There is a lot of opportunity for specialty positions: K-9 positions, detective positions, explosive detection unit (full bomb squad), MOP unit (about 20 motorcycles), SOT (approx 30 man swat team) and other assigned to regional, state, and federal task forces.

We respond to most calls with a cruiser. Some people are assigned to foot patrols but most are assigned there by choice.

If any one has any other questions about the MBTA Police send me an email [email protected]


----------



## NPD212

The MBTA is a great department. I had to honor to be able to attend thier 10th MPOC, and I say honor because like a lot of people, I feel it is the best academy around. Most of instructors were MBTA cops, and there were many stories to tell. If you like to work, chase people and do things that you probably are not doing now, then its the place to be. They have numerous specialized departments, and a great all around group of cops.


----------



## female p.o.

I was in the M.B.T.A. police academy. I was in the 6th MPOC. I loved it . The Drill Instructors were great guys.


----------

